# alabeo



## Marce72

Como traducir "determinación de alabeo" se trata de especificaciones técnicas de sanitarios y tiene que ver con la deformación que podrían sufrir estos

Mi intento es Bending or curving determination

Gracias!!


----------



## k-in-sc

It sounds like "determining (maximum) curve." 
But "alabeo" can also be torsion, twist(ing), pitch, washin/washout, warp(ing)/warpage, tilt(ing) or roll, depending on the* context.*


----------



## Marce72

Thanks for your help!


----------



## k-in-sc

"Curve" would be a dimension that doesn't change, as opposed to "deformation" or "flex."
By "sanitarios" do you mean toilets, tile, brick or what?


----------



## Marce72

In this case is toilets.


----------



## k-in-sc

And by "toilets" you mean "inodoros"?


----------



## Marce72

yes, inodoros


----------



## k-in-sc

Well, I'm a little confused. I wasn't aware of any "deformación" ("deflection," not "curve") for toilets, which is what you say your "alabeo" means. For bathroom floors, yes.


----------



## Marce72

el texto original dice:
*Determinacion del alabeo*
Colocar el artefacto sobre una superficie plana para determirtar la desviacion respecto al plano horizontal que se presenta en los bordes del artefacto.
Tratar de deslizar sin forzar entre el artefacto y el plano un calibre de espesor igual al alabeo total permitido. Si esto no es posible, el artefacto se encuentra dentro del limite permitido de alabeo
Si el artefacto oscila en dos esquinas opuestas, colocar un calibre de espesor igual al alabeo permitido debajo de una de las esquinas que no toca el plano y presionar el artefacto sobre el calibre. Si no es posible deslizar un segundo calibre del mismo espesor por debajo del artefacto en ningun otro punto, el artefacto se encuentra dentro de los limites tolerados de alabeo.     

Saludos!


----------



## isagcom

en el sector de los circuitos impresos, alabeo se traduce por "warpage" o "warp".


----------



## Marce72

I think it refers to the deformation produced as a result of the manufacture at the bottom of the toilets, so they oscilate when are over the floor.

Any suggestion??


----------



## isagcom

exacto Marce72, en mi sector significa lo mismo. Los circuitos impresos tienen que ser completamente planos, y cuando no lo son se dice que se alabean y significa que se han curvado ligeramente, por poco que sea. En inglés es _warp _/ _warpage._


----------



## Marce72

Muchas gracias por su ayuda, espero que en este contexto se pueda usa warp tambien!


----------



## k-in-sc

(The toilets rock, not oscillate)
I don't think "warp" is used for porcelain. The object is not warped, it's just not level.
Edit: I have it on good authority  that porcelain often warps while being fired. So "alabeo" would be "warping" or "warpage" here.


----------

